# syntaxfehler bei having count



## helaukoenig (13. Juli 2005)

Ich möchte aus einer Tabelle per Abfrage doppelte Einträge entfernen und arbeite dazu mit GROUP BY und HAVING COUNT, aber leider meldet phpmyadmin mir immer einen Syntaxfehler im Bereich von HAVING COUNT. Woran liegt es?

 


```
SELECT `hotnr` , `hotname` , `hotaddr` , `hotort` , `hotplz` 
FROM `hotel` 
GROUP BY `hotnr` 
HAVING COUNT (hotnr) > 1
ORDER BY `hotnr` 
LIMIT 0 , 30
```
 
Danke schön!

====================================

_"Wir können diesen Staat nicht von heute auf morgen übernehmen."_ Rötger Feldmann


----------



## andi_g69 (13. Juli 2005)

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht mit PHP und MYSQL aus, aber im HAVING COUNT (hotnr) fehlen die Anführungsstriche, die Du sonst um alle Feldernamen herum gemacht hast.


----------



## helaukoenig (28. Juli 2005)

:-( 
Habe den Fehler gefunden: es lag nicht am fehlenden Hochkomma, sondern daran, dass ich falsch gruppiert habe und dadurch beim Vergleich HAVING COUNT (*) > 1 einfach keine Ergebnis kam.


----------

